# Powdercoating shops in SoCal



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can get my SE-R wheels powdercoated gunmetal in southern california??? For some reason, I really prefer the styling of the B15 SE-R wheels over the Spec-V wheels. Anyways, if anyone knows where I can get this done and maybe an estimate on how much it costs...that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i want to know too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I know someone who can do it. I talk to him this afternoon and he's asking $35 per rim in any color you want. Also he showed me a textured type of powder coating. Looks cool. He's from tustin area.
If you are intrested give him a call. His name is Brad. Tell him that I(Robert of naval weapons seal beach) gave you his work# (714) 666-2150. He can do valve cover too for about $25.00.
Bob


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

do you have any pictures of his work or anything?? That sounds like a pretty good deal, but I'm still unsure about actually doing it. Thanks for your help tho.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

no pics.. but i can vouch for some damn good powdercoating..

ex: maf adapter from the AEM CAI


thats the kind of powdercoating he does..

its this liquid type of thing.. its done nicely.. and smoothly..


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks for the opinion Sr20kidD...I think I met ya before at some meet up or something when I was driving my B13 still....I'm still tryin to picture how would my stock SE-R wheels look in gunmetal while my car is vibrant blue...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sweet ! that pretty good deal on powdercoating rims..

how long do they usually take.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

WaLdo98 said:


> *still tryin to picture how would my stock SE-R wheels look in gunmetal while my car is vibrant blue... *



you need to ask..??

havent you seen pics of the blue skyline with gmetals rims..

its like that.. but smaller car. lol


----------

